# unicycle



## David L (13 Jan 2014)

Just bought this unicycle, 
Any tips on how to ride it??


----------



## Freds Dad (13 Jan 2014)

Very carefully


----------



## jefmcg (13 Jan 2014)




----------



## David L (13 Jan 2014)

Freds Dad said:


> Very carefully



Lol already fell off a few times,


----------



## compo (13 Jan 2014)

Not like this until you have been riding for a couple of weeks!

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Extreme-Mountain-Unicycling-video-2012.html

I have a unicycle. It is one of those things you either get fairly quickly or face a long challenge. Once it clicks it's easy. For learning I would definitely recommend gloves, knee and elbow pads, and a decent crash helmet. I hit my head several times when losing control whilst learning.

There are many instructional videos on YouTube. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## David L (13 Jan 2014)

jefmcg said:


>



Now that looks fun, will have to master getting on it 1st


----------



## David L (13 Jan 2014)

compo said:


> Not like this until you have been riding for a couple of weeks!
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Extreme-Mountain-Unicycling-video-2012.html
> 
> ...



Yeah thanks just having alook on you tube now, will just keep at it everything can be achieved with practice


----------



## FeistySquirrel (13 Jan 2014)

Practice in a nice large open space. Much easier there compared to a cramped space. 

I've been riding them since 10yrs old.. Once you get the hang of it, it's easy to improve.


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Jun 2014)

[David, chain's slack...]
I couldn't get my balance so good luck!


----------



## FeistySquirrel (3 Jun 2014)

These were my two of mine, I then had a 26"'er which I don't seem to have a photo off..





I really want a Coker Unicycle.
http://www.cokercycles.com/


----------



## Julia9054 (3 Jun 2014)

I tried learning to ride a unicycle when I was a student. Several weeks and LOTS of bruises later, I gave up. Some of us are just not cut out for activities requiring lots of coordination.
Good luck!


----------



## adds21 (4 Jun 2014)

I have several unicycles, but my favourite is my 29" muni (mountain unicycle). I try to commute halfway on it once a week (5 miles each way off-road), and go for longer, or more technical rides at the weekend. 

One of the best things about it is overtaking MTBs on MTB tracks  Doesn't happen often, but occasionally will on an uphill as the gearing on the unicycle is fixed, so I often have no choice other than to power uphill.

I really can recommend unicycling for core strength and general fun! As long as you can get past the initial learning curve it’s loads of fun. I’ve only been unicycling for a couple of years, and wish I’d taken it up earlier (I’m in my 40s!).


----------



## sidevalve (4 Jun 2014)

Did it for a bit but never really got any good at it - always had a problem with any road bumps [hard on the bum] but that was probably just me not doing it right. Was good fun though.


----------



## Saluki (4 Jun 2014)

My Dad had one when we were kids. I learned how to ride it in the back garden by relying on the garage wall for balance to start with. After a couple of hours I could ride around the garden. My Dad wouldn't let me on the road with it though. It didn't have a nice scoopy seat either, just a regular bike saddle.


----------



## adds21 (5 Jun 2014)

Saluki said:


> It didn't have a nice scoopy seat either, just a regular bike saddle.



Flat seats are all the rage at the moment:

http://krisholm.com/en/gear/saddle/fusion-zero

I've just added one of these to the unicycle pictured above.


----------



## Ganymede (5 Jun 2014)

I wonder if you can hire one anywhere for having-a-go purposes...?


----------



## albion (5 Jun 2014)

Obviously to match that challenge you have to be wheely single minded.


----------

